# Gillette: Get Woke Go Broke



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lost


> $8 BILLION in the second quarter.


.....

Another very pleasing sign.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/07/get-woke-go-broke-gillette-loses-billions-after-sexist-and-lecturing-metoo-razor-ads/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Lost .....
> 
> Another very pleasing sign.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/07/get-woke-go-broke-gillette-loses-billions-after-sexist-and-lecturing-metoo-razor-ads/


Can't spell Gillette without ILL....
Wow that ad wasn't too sharp....
thats one razor burn that'll take more than lotion to cure...
Analyst have deduced that women shave more surface area than men, and transgender women shave more surface area than women....unless they are liberal women...ah shit!
wonder if anyone at gillette will get cut?

my 5 minutes of thought on the topic.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

FU Gillette.

I don't shave at all for 7 cold months.

And when I do it won't be your products.

Maybe you can make/market some gonad/penis shavers/removers for Koperniack. And the ??? folks.

You have a good market in bull *****, who want to look masculine. Concentrate on that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Honestly I think folks are so involved in the world of social media that it subverts all logical analysis. 
Logic: 
Conservative men shave, 
conservative women shave, 
moderates shave
Lumber sexual liberal men don't shave
Liberal, feminazi's don't shave
trans-women are fraction of a fraction of the population

logical result: A) Don't pick a side....B) if you are going to pick one...pick the majority that would use your product.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Honestly I think folks are so involved in the world of social media that it subverts all logical analysis.
> Logic:
> Conservative men shave,
> conservative women shave,
> ...


1) I have never shaved my moustache

2) I only shave face in warm months May-Sept. I look like Santa Klass end of April

3) Never any sort of body shave

4) I don't care if hetero-women shave, or don't. I love you all.

5) ****, *****, trannys, ????????......... I don't care. Don't bother me. Don't tell my kids about Your perversions/indoctrate them as 4th graders, I'll be pissed off. You want Sodom and Ghomarah fine, not near me/family/kids/schools.

You have rights, but not more then me. Respect them and I might you.

6) Kraperneck? YOU own him, forever.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gillette on my no buy list and that list is growing!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I quit buying their products and will never buy them again. I hope they go out of business.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Lost .....
> 
> Another very pleasing sign.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/07/get-woke-go-broke-gillette-loses-billions-after-sexist-and-lecturing-metoo-razor-ads/


I agree that Gillette made a bone-head move and have done my best not to support their shave products (we changed to Harry's, much cheaper but not as good as Gillette products).https://www.harrys.com/en/us

The problem with articles like this is that they don't often paint the real picture. Here is the actual Financials of P&G, owners of Gillette. 
Press Release | P&G
The $8 Billion "loss" was an accounting write off, more likely to reduce taxable income. But on a good note, P&G does admit that in "developed" markets, they are losing sales due to the fact that less people are shaving...at least that's their story.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank God for laser hair removal 😅 
I do not buy any shaving/waxing products anymore


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I agree that Gillette made a bone-head move and have done my best not to support their shave products (we changed to Harry's, much cheaper but not as good as Gillette products).https://www.harrys.com/en/us
> 
> The problem with articles like this is that they don't often paint the real picture. Here is the actual Financials of P&G, owners of Gillette.
> Press Release | P&G
> The $8 Billion "loss" was an accounting write off, more likely to reduce taxable income. But on a good note, P&G does admit that in "developed" markets, they are losing sales due to the fact that less people are shaving...at least that's their story.


Understood...in the world of corporate America its a tax write off....but that is still a percentage of what they would have paid in taxes and still an $8B decrease in total revenue. and they can chalk it up to Sasquatch peer pressure if they want...just means they are boating down a rive in eqypt....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Haven't shaved since 1974. Ain't gonna start now.

Warm in the winter.... keeps the skeeters off in the summer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a had a beard since I was 16. I use a strait raiser to shape and occasionally an electric trimmer to neaten things up. Gallette ain’t getting rich off me.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Lets just call them what they are Jillette's Razer


----------

